# Non Australian resident and childcare benefits



## Jemma20

Hi, I am awaiting PR which could take upto 12 months I am told. We are keen to have another child. From what I understand online, I won't be eligible for paid parental leave if not a aus resident when baby is born. I assume I also wouldn't be eligible for any childcare rebate / benefits too but wanted to find out if these could be applied for after residency has come through even if this is after birth of child?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Very frustrating process,


----------



## cbr2011

Wondering about this topic also.
I have added a centrelink account but based on this OP, can anyone confirm if we are eligible for a child benefit amount for citizen by descent children.

Also need some help with disability tax credits too. Feel free to PM me about the topic if you aren't up to discussing here. TIA!
(Settling in QLD)


----------

